# Cellphone Pic Contest; Sizzling Summer BMWs



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

SailinSand said:


> View attachment 191778


Alright Sandy, I'm gonna have to wait and snap a pic later in the summer when the temp gauge shows 118 degrees.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

I closed the garage for July 3 so the guys could get going on their celebrating. We all like to celebrate the Fourth of July differently. Me? I like to do it the old fashioned way, with fireworks. Lots and lots of fireworks. There's a couple shops in my area but then I'd have no excuse for a road trip, and I'm the kind of person who will pass up 10 Dunkin Donuts' to _drive_ to one in the middle of nowhere. So off my wife and I went.
Here's a little travelogue of our mini-trip which I hope inspires you to post some contest pics. Of course all mine are ineligible because I'm one of the judges. And anyway, you can certainly do better than this.
If I've listed them correctly this is what you should see when I post.
The first was in far north central Massachusetts, it's an octagonal house by the side of Route 119. Very unusual, but I wondered, Why?
Next is a rib shack a few miles North of Brattleboro, VT on Rte 5. I wolfed down a half rack of baby backs, hickory smoked, with beans, slaw and corn bread. There was a riverside view that couldn't be beat.
Third is our destination, Phantom Fireworks, Hinsdale, NH. I don't know if you can see the cops on the right. They had already given me one polite warning to move my car. I was getting the slightly less polite warning when I snapped the pic. That could account for the blurriness. The fireworks filled my trunk. Totally. We got a few laughs out of the names. Airotica, Shagadelic Skyblast, Lovemonkey Fountains and so forth. Sounds like we will be experiencing very noisy aphrodisiacs.
It finally made it into the upper 70's today and it didn't rain (yet!). The intense heat made us wish for ice cream cones. I remembered this great little roadside stand I used to go to 50 years ago. As you can see, I think it closed 49 years ago. Oh well.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

MattieB said:


> Don't even have a camera on my cell or I would participate.
> 
> Chicago, good to see you are pumping that Shell VPower and not some crap gas.


My word! Just how old is your cell phone? I didn't think it was possible anymore to get without a camera.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> My word! Just how old is your cell phone? I didn't think it was possible anymore to get without a camera.


both my back up cell phones dont have cameras  but my blackberry does wooo


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Missmodena310 said:


> both my back up cell phones dont have cameras  but my blackberry does wooo


You have backup cell phones?!


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> You have backup cell phones?!


yea lol incase i forget a charger if i go some where so i can still have a phone to use :thumbup: i have tmobile so all i have to do is take my sim card out n switch phones


----------



## MattieB (Dec 2, 2008)

tturedraider said:


> My word! Just how old is your cell phone? I didn't think it was possible anymore to get without a camera.


2.5 year old blackberry. Don't know the model. My company gave it to me and pays the bill, so I don't complain.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

MattieB said:


> 2.5 year old blackberry. Don't know the model. My company gave it to me and pays the bill, so I don't complain.


is it blue?


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Missmodena, redraider, and MattieB, stop talking about cellphone cameras and get out there and take some pictures! It's the Fourth of July! Practically anything recognizable as a picture would qualify for the contest today. Now put down that mouse, pick up your cellphone, and back away from your computer. Let's see what you can do!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are a few tips I've learned in the last week about taking cellphone pics.
Holding a camera steady is always important. It is even more important with a cellcam. It can be difficult to ensure that there is no movement when the button is pushed.
Cellcams will take decent pics even in very low light conditions. The hard part is keeping the cellcam still.
Make sure your memory isn't full when you snap that once in a lifetime shot.
Email the picture to yourself and then erase it. It reduces the file storage in your memory.
Seeing the display screen in bright sunlight is impossible with sunglasses on.
Skidding to a stop because you just spotted the perfect photo-op is not advisable. Especially if your trunk is full of fireworks. Few cars have brakes as good as ours.:yikes:


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

The photo contest is very nice. Why not create a poll to judge entries?


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

dalekressin said:


> The photo contest is very nice. Why not create a poll to judge entries?


Um...entries? I don't see any entries? Where's yours dalekressin?
Actually, at this point we have a very qualified select group of scrupulously honest, highly trained judges waiting for the first entry...waiting...waiting...
But that is an interesting idea which, if we decide to shirk our duties and dump the job onto all of you, we just might consider.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

I have edited the original post to add the judging rules which were agreed to by ChampagneKitty, Solidjake and me. I'll add them here too so you don't have to go back and check.

The Scoring System

Each pic will be judged separately by each judge. 
Each judge will give one to ten points in each of four categories:
Location Points awarded for where the car is. Fewer points for the beach, more for the Rim of the Grand Canyon. 
Composition How well do the various parts of the picture fit together? How are the colors? Is the picture sharply focussed, etc.?
Originality Unique placement, humor, and unusual angles will all get you points here.
Overall Effect Everything taken together as a whole. It's the story told by the entire picture.

Each Judge can give up to 40 points. There are 3 judges so each pic can get up to 120 points.
__________________


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Taken yesterday.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

LuvThatSam said:


> Taken yesterday.


aww thats a cute pic! :thumbup:


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

Well here we go.
My entries, so far:



























This theme is... A Day At The Lake


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

E36: Awesome car, nice setting, very well framed pics. You've perfectly captured the spirit of the contest. Tell us more about your 'session', the time of day, and why you composed the way you did. Which cellphone camera did you use?
For the rest of you lurkers (you know who you are, don't make me name names) who have been thinking about getting something posted, let's see what you got!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

LuvThatSam said:


> Taken yesterday.


LuvThatSam, your daughter is cute, but the pic you submitted doesn't do her justice. Remember that the theme involves Summer fun. Why not pose that cutie next to your car with some beach toys or a dog dressed up like Uncle Sam (no relation, right?) or some other thing you can dream up.
People always go for kid pictures so you have an advantage if you use it. Now, get going...
(That avatar pic of her in the hat is a great shot, now get her to wear it next to your car!)


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

DSXMachina said:


> E36: Awesome car, nice setting, very well framed pics. You've perfectly captured the spirit of the contest. Tell us more about your 'session', the time of day, and why you composed the way you did. Which cellphone camera did you use?
> For the rest of you lurkers (you know who you are, don't make me name names) who have been thinking about getting something posted, let's see what you got!


Well thank you for the positive feed back. Me and a girly friend of mine were bored so I thought, Hmm lets take a drive through the canyon. As we were going up I rembered this lake just off the next exit my dad had recently taken me to so I figured we would go there to kinda "make the night". We were up there for a couple hours before I thought of even taking some pictures. And sure enough as soon as I started shooting, she got upset. But its ok she got over it. Time of day for the pictures was about 7:00-7:45 p.m. Not exactly sure what you mean by "composed" but I took multipe pictures of the entire car, some close up, different angles, but these I felt were the most stunning of all of them. I am using the 3.2 megapixel LG Dare from verizon wireless. Seems to be working pretty well, and there are going to be more entries to come. If there are any other questions, comments, concerns, or anything else just let me know


----------



## E36Dinan_801 (May 17, 2009)

Will judging be saved until the end of the contest or just when its available?


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello Gang,

My submissions taken with my iPhone 3G S today Sat Jul 11 2009 in Montauk, NY around 6 pm:



















Edit: _Resized the images down_.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

v12 said:


> Hello Gang,My submissions taken with my iPhone 3G S today Sat Jul 11 2009 in Montauk, NY around 6 pm:


 Nice job, strawberries and flowers with Bimmer backdrop.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Good entry v12! Your pic #1 really is in the spirit of the contest. Nice composition, and a summertime story as well. 
The lighting really accentuates the 3'er beltline crease!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you!

Here are a couple more.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Most everyone has a cellphone cam these days, and we all have BMWs. Let's get the two together with some summertime fun and get your entries in! Come on 'Festers, let's see what you've got!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd also very much like to see more entries.

Perhaps we can ask the mods to move this thread to the E92 sub-forum?


We need more participants. Post those pictures!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

V12, I love the pics!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> V12, I love the pics!


Thank you.

I enjoyed some Taro Iced Tea with Tapioca pearls over the W/E. I forgot to snap a pic; that would would have been nice. 
Especially if it composed as to show in the background the temperature outside and the tach showing the engine revving to 6,000 rpm in M2 (was trying to impress my friend who was riding in the 335i for the first time).



GinoDotCom said:


> There are quite a few phones with a better camera than the one on an iPhone. The new iPhone has beef'd up to over 3mp though.
> 
> Edit: Just read Chicago's phone camera was 8MP?!?! Wow, that has to be one of highest I've ever heard for a phone. My Digital camera is only 6MP. I must ask, what kind of Phone do you have?
> 
> DSX, count me in my man.


The MegaPixels race is on as far as cellphones are concerned too. Nokia, Samsung and LG are trying hard.

But having 3-5-8 MP on a cellphones means nothing if the lens is bad.

We need better lenses.

Gino,

You are the kind of fella who's all over. I know you drive that car of yours hard.

Where are your submissions?


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

*A picture of my dirty car*

Here's my entry :rofl: If I take a better one, I'll put that on as well. But for now: Here's a picture of my dirty car:

Got to love silver.

This is from my cell phone: A blackberry storm.


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

BMW_GAL said:


> Here's my entry :rofl: If I take a better one, I'll put that on as well. But for now: Here's a picture of my dirty car:
> Got to love silver.


Nice photo GAL...

I can't believe we haven't seen any pics of a car near the beach or another body of water yet. Where are the summer time activities going on in the background? :dunno:

I plan to take some of these as soon as I take delivery. I already have a spot scoped out near the US Naval Academy in Annapolis, along the Severn River, with sailboats and jet skis in the background. Look for my posts in about 2 weeks. :thumbup:



BMW_GAL said:


> This is from my cell phone: A blackberry storm.


I'm very sorry! :rofl: Mine will be taken on my iPhone 3GS. :bigpimp:


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

BMW_GAL said:


> Here's my entry [...]


That's a *very* good looking car. Congrats.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

BobReck said:


> [...]
> I can't believe we haven't seen any pics of a car near the beach or another body of water yet. [...]


Well, you cannot see the beach/ sea but on of my pictures above was at the beach. There is sand and pine cones on the ground!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

BobReck said:


> Nice photo GAL...
> 
> I can't believe we haven't seen any pics of a car near the beach or another body of water yet. *Where are the summer time activities going on in the background*? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Bob, good point and I will mention it again. Folks, don't forget that this contest has a theme, Summertime BMWs. Let's see something in the background that goes along with vacations, scenery, or other summer fun.

I'll be watching for those Annapolis pics, you've got some good competition.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

v12 said:


> I'd also very much like to see more entries.
> 
> Perhaps we can ask the mods to move this thread to the E92 sub-forum?
> 
> We need more participants. Post those pictures!


The reason I posted here is that I would like every BMW to be represented. However, if things don't pick up by Aug 1 I'll ask to move it. There's always a lot going on in the E9X area!
Sure would like to see a few 6'ers and Z's! Maybe a sharp 1'er and a 5'er or two. I know they're out there! What, you guys with the 7 Series spend all your money on the car and can't afford a cellcam? Let's go!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

You are right, I was being selfish 

I know the Series 6 sub forum is also quite active. I rarely go the other ones.

The Automotive/ Photography sub-forum gets some decent participation from people who really like photography and happen to also drive/ like their BMW.

Jon S. (founder of these boards) is into photography as well.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

v12 said:


> You are right, I was being selfish
> 
> I know the Series 6 sub forum is also quite active. I rarely go the other ones.
> 
> ...


My first thought was to put it in the Photography forum. But this is a little different in that we want only cellcam pics and want to keep it easy, light , and open to more people who just might have a cellphone with them at the right time. My guess is that in the PhotoForum we would not have any moe entries than we have been getting. It would hurt those guys to use a cellphone cam when their 12 MP Nikon SLRs with gyro stabilized lenses were sitting there doing nothing.
The thing is, if you look at some of the pics above you will see some fantastic shots. It really goes to show that it's the craftsman that counts and not the tools.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

All valid points. 

Maybe it's just too much work for most, remember to and snap the pic, transfer it to the computer, upload it and finally post it here...

Maybe the t-shirt isn't enough of an incentive?


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

v12 said:


> All valid points.
> 
> Maybe it's just too much work for most, remember to and snap the pic, transfer it to the computer, upload it and finally post it here...
> 
> *Maybe the t-shirt isn't enough of an incentive?*


WE CAN WIN A T-SHIRT? OH BOY OH BOY.

I'll need to get something submitted asap.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

cwinter said:


> WE CAN WIN A T-SHIRT? OH BOY OH BOY.
> 
> *I'll need to get something submitted asap*.


Talk is cheap.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, 4 pages, it looks like we got this thread going. We just need more pictures.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright, here is one of my feeble entries. To place a back story over my entries, my wife was working late today and hence I did what every upright man would do in that case. I went for a joyride. 

This joyride took me alone F.M. 1171 from Lewisville to I-35W, where I jumped on the the southbound side and exited Dale Earnhardt Dr. That, of course, would take me to Texas Motorspeedway, where I have seen two pretty nice Indycar races so far in my life. Not much going on there, though people use the area often to cycle due to low traffic. I was also scoping things out to see if the area was good to teach my wife to drive the 6MT, and I think it will be.

F.M. 1171 would have been fun if it wasn't frequented by pickups and Astro vans, which took a lot of the fun out of the ups and downs and turns and such. Oh well, the scenery was still somewhat nice. I could have snapped a nice picture there somewhere but parking was literally impossible along the road without casing a major stir up if not an accident. Hence, these pictures were taken at Texas Motorspeedway.

Since I am already done with vacation, I cannot claim to be on vacation, which somehow seems to be the theme of this contest. Hence, I took a picture of my pet hamster taking vacation. He loves the BMW and let me tell ya, look at the temp, it is officially SIZZLING!

(No, I am not smoking crack. I am not offended you asked, I understand. It was my silly attempt to incorporate the overall theme of sizzle, vacation, BMW). Anyhoo, here it is:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

And here is another entry.

Caption: "Vroom, vroom. I wish I was inside of that oval!"


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

And last but not least (for now). This one even get's a sassy caption:

"So you think us measly 328s can't be part of the Speedclub, huh?"


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

cwinter, you have my vote :thumbup:

You're super!!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahaha... that's a funny shot cwinter.

Nice going guys. Keep them coming please.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

v12 said:


> Ahaha... that's a funny shot cwinter.
> 
> Nice going guys. Keep them coming please.


Thanks! To be honest, on all of the outside pictures it was so sunny that for the most part I had no clue what was even on the picture. The camera on my phone is nice but as with just about all screens, too much bright light while wearing sunglasses will make it near impossible to see what you took a picture of.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

CW, you get the award for the most interesting use of a hamster in a cellcam pic (so far...)! Thanks for the submissions, and yes you do get points for trying so hard to incorporate all the contest keywords into your pics.
PS Re; the hamster. Get a life.


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

Hey CW, what's with all the dust on the steering column in that hamster picture??? :rofl: 

Nice shots.
Bob


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

BobReck, that color of yours would look fantastic on a summer shot, taken with your cellphone....  Got any shots?


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

v12 said:


> BobReck, that color of yours would look fantastic on a summer shot, taken with your cellphone....  Got any shots?


I will in 9 days. PCD on 7/23. I already have a spot scoped out near the US Naval Academy (as previously described).

Bob


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

BobReck said:


> I will in 9 days. PCD on 7/23. I already have a spot scoped out near the US Naval Academy (as previously described).
> 
> Bob


If you don't get us at least one pic during PCD any other submission you send in is going right in the electronic trash bin!:angel:


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

DSXMachina said:


> If you don't get us at least one pic during PCD any other submission you send in is going right in the electronic trash bin!:angel:


I have no problem submitting them in Real-Time from my iPhone, but I just don't think "Summer" when I think of the performance center. I think water, sun and sand (together). But, if you insist. 

Bob


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

BobReck said:


> Hey CW, what's with all the dust on the steering column in that hamster picture??? :rofl:
> 
> Nice shots.
> Bob


I knew someone was going to call me out. Quick answer...not sure, but I am guessing the light coming in with the setting sun really reflected a lot of the dust. There is not THAT much dust on my steering wheel column, I promise. Though it has not been cleaned off for 3 weeks. I do an interior cleaning once a month.

I am somewhat ashamed now...


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

BobReck said:


> I will in 9 days. PCD on 7/23. I already have a spot scoped out near the US Naval Academy (as previously described).
> 
> Bob


Oooops, yes saw your exchange with DSX, just didn't recall it was you. Looking forward to your shots.


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

cwinter said:


> I am somewhat ashamed now...


No reason to be, I was just :stickpoke.



v12 said:


> Oooops, yes saw your exchange with DSX, just didn't recall it was you. Looking forward to your shots.


v12, I thought you may have been calling me out for picking on CW's photo but not even having a bimmer of my own yet. LOL! :rofl: Can't wait to be able to take photos of mine, believe me!

Bob


----------



## fully loaded (Jun 24, 2009)

What a great idea for a thread!

Here's a largely blown out pic of a fading sunset behind my car. Phone is an AT&T Tilt.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for your entry fully loaded!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

fully loaded said:


> What a great idea for a thread!
> 
> Here's a largely blown out pic of a fading sunset behind my car. Phone is an AT&T Tilt.


That is very nice :thumbup:

Com'n people, no one is going to the beach?


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice picture, fully loaded, that looks great!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Solidjake said:


> That is very nice :thumbup:
> 
> Com'n people, no one is going to the beach?


i live at the beach lol

my car is dead...I will try to take some of the 5er...it's just not as pretty


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Enjoy :thumbup:
Not sure if the reflection pic qualifies for the competition...


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, awesome pictures, deznium!

:thumbup:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

deznium said:


> Enjoy :thumbup:
> Not sure if the reflection pic qualifies for the competition...


Of course it does, in fact it's my favorite of the three. Points for location, quality and originality! Nice entry.


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Glad to know, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Just took them today while doing some weekend driving around town.


----------



## a4ragtop (Sep 29, 2007)

*Hottest one yet*

Here's the E92 at the Tonopah rest stop on I-10 (between Buckeye and Quartzite AZ), en route to dropping off our daughter at summer camp. About 109°F.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Nice pics.


I want a pic of the car as close as possible to the sand and the ocean in the background.  Extra points for seagulls in the background.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

a4ragtop said:


> Here's the E92 at the Tonopah rest stop on I-10 (between Buckeye and Quartzite AZ), en route to dropping off our daughter at summer camp. About 109°F.


That is 'hot'! But it's a dry heat.

Solidjake; Seagulls/Bimmers? Think about it.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

after seeing some of the great pics here (deznium - love your reflection pic!), I'm almost hesitant to post mine -- washing the car, tried to capture the water running down the hood.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Two more, taken today Sun Jul 19, 2009 with my Nokia E71-2 this time.










The drinks: Taro Milk tea with Tapioca pearls and Pudding Milk Tea. Refreshing and delicious.










Chao Thai is the best Thai restaurant I have found in NYC so far (and I have tried almost all of them over the years). It's located in Elmhurst in Queens. They only have 25 seats and the food is so tasty, it's worth the drive. We got there right before Sunset. 
_Empty Streets by Late Night Alumni_ was playing from one of the Hed Kandi summer compilations. 
It was a perfect way to cap an amazing W/E.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

a4ragtop said:


> Here's the E92 at the Tonopah rest stop on I-10 (between Buckeye and Quartzite AZ), en route to dropping off our daughter at summer camp. About 109°F.


Your car would look great with tinted windows.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

v12 said:


> Your car would look great with tinted windows.


Surely A4ragtop has tint on a car in Arizona....right? A4, tell us. I am guessing 35 on the sides and 15 on the back.

How else could you survive AZ!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

v12, what a great idea to do an interior shot which captures Summertime in a Bimmer! Perfect! You've got the cupholders we hear so many gripes about and they're holding onto two perfect Summer refreshers!
This is one of my faves so far. See how easy it is 'Festers, you don't need to even go to the beach or on vay-k to capture the mood. Get out those cellcams and get a few shots of what makes Summer so special for you and your BMW!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

cwinter said:


> Surely A4ragtop has tint on a car in Arizona....right? A4, tell us. I am guessing 35 on the sides and 15 on the back.
> 
> How else could you survive AZ!


+ 50 on the windshield which I am thinking of adding myself (though, technically, you can't put anything on the windshield in NY state). 

CW: you took the shots in your signature with a tilt lens?



DSXMachina said:


> v12, what a great idea to do an interior shot which captures Summertime in a Bimmer! Perfect! You've got the cupholders we hear so many gripes about and they're holding onto two perfect Summer refreshers!
> This is one of my faves so far. See how easy it is 'Festers, you don't need to even go to the beach or on vay-k to capture the mood. Get out those cellcams and get a few shots of what makes Summer so special for you and your BMW!


I almost took a shot with a yellow bodyboard resting on the rear bumper with the trunk opened and the beach towel lazily hanging out too but I couldn't be bothered 

Another photo opp was this pick-up truck pulling a load of three wave runners and maneuvering at the beach parking. But I would have had to position my car, hurry and snap the shot. Not enough time. Would have been cool though.

RE: the cupholders, my problem with them is that they are not deep enough. 
I had to make sure not to peel the tires while those were up there (they flip over if you do!). :angel:

So far it would seem my iPhone 3G S camera is better than my Nokia E71-2's.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

v12 said:


> CW: you took the shots in your signature with a tilt lens?


What's a tilt lens? :dunno:

They were taken with a Kodak DX7590. Camera is about 4 years old and I may have tilted it knowing my lack of photography skills.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

That's hilarious! :rofl:

It's called tilt-shift photography, here is the run-down: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-shift_photography and here 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-shift_miniature_faking

I was wrong calling to it by "tilt lens" I should have said tilt-shift lens.

For instance, here is a TS lens Canon makes:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=156&modelid=18174

I thought those are very nice shots by the way.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

v12 said:


> That's hilarious! :rofl:
> 
> It's called tilt-shift photography, here is the run-down: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-shift_photography and here
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-shift_miniature_faking
> ...




Well, I am glad you enjoyed the pictures...  That is way to much technical blah blah for me. I try to take good pictures but I like the "Auto" button on a camera a lot.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

cwinter said:


> Well, I am glad you enjoyed the pictures...  That is way to much technical blah blah for me. I try to take good pictures but *I like the "Auto" button* on a camera a lot.


Well of course, you are taking pictures of an auto. What else would you use?


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

DSXMachina said:


> Well of course, you are taking pictures of an auto. What else would you use?


----------



## a4ragtop (Sep 29, 2007)

cwinter said:


> Surely A4ragtop has tint on a car in Arizona....right? A4, tell us. I am guessing 35 on the sides and 15 on the back.
> 
> How else could you survive AZ!


I don't grok those numbers - on the 335i, we've just got whatever tint came stock, plus the rear windshield mesh screen thing.

(On the A4 ragtop, window tint is moot, because the top is down till it reaches 107 or so.)

Yeah, carcinoma's in my future. But I've got plenty of other bad habits vying to bag me first.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Those numbers denote the % of visible light the tint would let through. In other words, a 35% tint would block 65% of the Visible Light Transmission (VLT).

Many find that 30 to 35% is perfect (tinted without being "too dark").


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking down on the whole city of Phoenix..


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

andyffer said:


> Looking down on the whole city of Phoenix..


You don't have an E9X


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Solidjake said:


> You don't have an E9X


He can still enter the contest though, it's open to all Bimmers. Or are you just generally feeling badly for him?


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Or do I...?


----------



## the_brouhaha (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is my photo entry:








Me and another fest member stopping at shell to feed our babies. Summer night in Santa Cruz, CA. Filled with lots of cruising.

If only we could photo's other than our cellphones, this contest would be so much more exciting. We took these too...


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

Ok, here's a photo taken on my iPhone of my new 335i xDrive. This was about 2 minutes out of the PC delivery room. I drove it out and they told me to park it over near the flags. As soon as I heard that, I knew I had a great photo op. :thumbup:

The flags are the BMW Roundel, USA (duh) and the South Carolina state flag. The X5, X6 and soon to be X3 factory is in the background.

Bob


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice to see this thread has gotten more traction.

BobReck, congrats on your car. You must be ecstatic. Enjoy in good health.

Here is another one taken today at the beach with my Nokia E71-2:


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

Ok, got a good washing in yesterday (to get the bugs off from my 550+ mile drive home from the performance center) and today I headed down to my scoped out spot across the Severn River from the US Naval Academy. So, anyway, here are my entries. 

Bob


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice entries Bob, very scenic spot. The shark fin and the water was a good one!


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

DSXMachina said:


> Nice entries Bob, very scenic spot. The shark fin and the water was a good one!


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

v12, hey look at that, the beach is happy to see your car!


----------



## 136881 (Nov 12, 2008)

v12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Two more, taken today Sun Jul 19, 2009 with my Nokia E71-2 this time.
> 
> ...


by far my fave song from empty streets. download the aurora remix, its even better yet!


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

BobReck said:


> Ok, got a good washing in yesterday (to get the bugs off from my 550+ mile drive home from the performance center) and today I headed down to my scoped out spot across the Severn River from the US Naval Academy. So, anyway, here are my entries.
> 
> Bob


The first one screams summer: sunroof and windows down. Very nice.



DSXMachina said:


> v12, hey look at that, the beach is happy to see your car!


I thought this was the best picture I have submitted yet. I like the colors, sharpness, composition and how shinny the car is.



BlaZinMJ3 said:


> by far my fave song from empty streets. download the aurora remix, its even better yet!


Thank you, I'll look for it.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is another one, waxed, looking brand-new, taken today Monday in Manhattan around 6 pm with my Nokia E71-2.

A summer day indeed today. The sun was shinning: 89 degrees.


----------



## BobReck (May 6, 2009)

Nice one v12. Love the way you captured the suns rays coming into the lens.
Bob


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you. I like it for that reason too. I like the signs on the ground and the sun reflection on the car and on the R in the left-hand of the picture.


----------



## anisamy2 (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice idea! I am very much interested for this contest.


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Cuahtemoc1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Taken with a Verizon wireless nokia. My name is Cuauhtemoc meza and this is in the Valley of california


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

BobReck said:


> Just getting back to town and checking in. I'm excited to see that I placed, but I congratulate the winner on their beautiful shot. Looking forward to the Fall contest.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, that's the spirit!
It's Solidjake who'll be heading up any Fall contest. My feeling is that though the Northeast has some spectacular foliage many parts of the country don't. I know the desert blooms in Sept. in places, but most of the country doesn't have much going on. If SJ goes ahead with the contest he'll have to find a way to make it fair to everyone. 
Of course _this_ competition was unfair to anyone south of the Equator but such is life.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I will make a new thread in the photography section in about a month or so. 

I might do two categories. 1 pic for by a cell phone and 1 pic by any camera (no editing)


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

v12 said:


> DSX,
> 
> As you can tell I am not a good loser. In this case, my comments were sincere / legitimate (they also rung true to fellow members) but fine I also think that I need to work on my skills, me loving my shots is not good enough.
> 
> Thank you everyone for this cool and fun thread/ idea.


I think you helped this contest tremendously. Very often when we were slipping down the page you posted some pics which gave others ideas about what they might try and they posted. That moved us up again and gave us more exposure. I have no doubt that many other contestants had their sights set on you as the man to beat.
Another contestant who helped, so far unmentioned, is *Berfsbimmer*. He had some very interesting shots which were dramatic and indicative of a good eye. Unfortunately his pics scored very high in two or three categories but just couldn't make it across all four. Thanks Berfs.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

DSXMachina said:


> I think you helped this contest tremendously. Very often when we were slipping down the page you posted some pics which gave others ideas about what they might try and they posted. That moved us up again and gave us more exposure. I have no doubt that many other contestants had their sights set on you as the man to beat.
> Another contestant who helped, so far unmentioned, is Berfsbimmer. He had some _*very interesting shots which were dramatic and indicative of a good eye. Unfortunately his pics scored very high in two or three categories but just couldn't make it across all four.*_ Thanks Berfs.


+1 on these beauties:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

ChampagneKitty said:


> +1 on these beauties:


When I was scoring I liked that one with the Great Salt Lake in the background a lot! I thought it was just enough car with a very dramatic landscape. I scored it twice when it didn't make the cut but it just got edged out. Like I said before, another day, another look, another score. It was a very good picture.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Deznium that is a fantastic picture, congratulations.

Can I have my car back now that it helped you win this contest?


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

DSXMachina said:


> Hi BnW. All the judges are just average Joes (and one average Josephine). We scored the photos in our own homes and without much discussion. We tried as much as humanly possible to adhere to the rules and be fair.
> If I give you the actual scores then I would be bound to do it for everyone. Some of the scores were very close and frankly could vary a point or two on any given day. It's a judgement call. Suffice to say that the top pics were all good, what you see is the way the scores came down.
> All in all the intent was to have a fun contest to bring people to the 'Fest in an otherwise slow Summer, and see some nice BMWs enjoying the season.
> I think we accomplished that.


I would like to know what parts I came short on so that next time I can submit a complete picture, because frankly I can't tell where i came up wrong on. Maybe if the background was too cluttered that might be the main fault in my pictures, but that was physically impossible to improve on given my giant beast of a 7 series driving on the narrow roads where I had to fold my mirrors and turn on parking sensors just to get by on even the main roads of the hills. Can't imagine getting even higher up on that mountain.

Oh well I guess fall will bring more ideas, but I would like to know where I came up short (specifically) so I know where I can improve on next time.


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

BnWBMW said:


> I would like to know what parts I came short on so that next time I can submit a complete picture, because frankly I can't tell where i came up wrong on. Maybe if the background was too cluttered that might be the main fault in my pictures, but that was physically impossible to improve on given my giant beast of a 7 series driving on the narrow roads where I had to fold my mirrors and turn on parking sensors just to get by on even the main roads of the hills. Can't imagine getting even higher up on that mountain.
> 
> Oh well I guess fall will bring more ideas, but I would like to know where I came up short (specifically) so I know where I can improve on next time.


 i have a couple of thoughts ~ will PM you.


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting your pics everyone and thanks a ton to the judges for selecting my pic - I appreciate it! I'm glad you guys liked the La Jolla shot.. it was a cloudy summer day when I took the pic, which is untypical in San Diego..

To be honest, all submitted pics were great! This is a fun contest and thanks to everyone for being creative! Keep up the good work! 

Here are some pics I took in LA in the long weekend using my iphone... still can't stop taking pics, lol, quality-wise, not as good as the sony cybershot cell phones though... enjoy!! :smokin:


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> I will make a new thread in the photography section in about a month or so.
> 
> I might do two categories. 1 pic for by a cell phone and 1 pic by any camera (no editing)


Sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

cwinter said:


> Deznium that is a fantastic picture, congratulations.
> 
> Can I have my car back now that it helped you win this contest?


Thanks dude! You can have your car back if you can find me


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> Alright.
> 
> V12, excellent shots. I did vote for your pic on the side of the road with the fruits. It was extremely colorful and very vibrant. Denzium, I liked the reflection shot you had. Very colorful as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks SJ! I love taking those reflection shots.. initially I had plans to take a reflection shot of the beach, sand and some palm trees but couldn't find a good location.. ! maybe next time!!

Count me in for the next contest!


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

I really appreciate the compliments. I titled my picture:
"One heavenly object looking down upon another heavenly object". :angel:


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

BerfsBimmer said:


> I really appreciate the compliments. I titled my picture:
> "One heavenly object looking down upon another heavenly object". :angel:


:thumbupoints for the title!


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> :thumbupoints for the title!


I saw the light, heard a choir singing, and was awe struck. It was difficult to take a picture, as I could hardly see with the tears welling up in my eyes. It was a spiritual experience!

Another photo contest would be great. Pictures of fellow fester's cars are all winners. Getting to see the various settings and scenery that others have, and the creative ideas of others is always enjoyable.


----------

